

Nook Torn Open, Hacked, and Rooted - Freebytes
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/12/nook-torn-open-hacked-and-rooted/

======
jws
_The Nook is now a computer running a full Android operating system, with a
built-in, free cellular connection to the internet._

I think you'll find this is not true.

In particular, in the Nook FAQ:

 _Your nook can connect to B &N Fast & Free Wireless networks in the United
States. These networks are cellular data networks that are widely available.
In areas without B&N Fast & Free Wireless coverage, you can rely on Wi-Fi to
access network services. … Your nook CANNOT connect to other cellular data
networks in the United States. It cannot connect to any international cellular
data networks, including those in Canada and Mexico. … _

I'd say they have created their own private cellular enclave and are in
control of what comes and goes.

Regardless of their technical filtering, you should read your license
carefully. I don't have a copy, but phrases like _there is no charge for you
nook's wireless capabilities_ do not imply that you can implement your own
features and use their cellular service free of charge.

~~~
marltod
They should have a firewall rule up soon unless they want to bait some free
loaders first.

------
nzmsv
That looks very nice and easy to hack on. As long as all the drivers are open-
source. The lack of open drivers for the eInk displays used to be a serious
problem. Not sure what the current status is.

------
peterwwillis
A brief summary of the /.'d <http://www.nookdevs.com/Rooting> :

take off the plastic casing, remove the embedded microSD card, mount it as
ext3 fs, `sed -i -e
's/^\\(.\\+\\)adbd\\(.\\+\\)disabled\\(.\\+\\)$/\1adbd\2enabled\3/g' init.rc`,
umount, put sd card back into nook, use android dev toolkit to connect to port
5555 and start a shell

This is kind of amazing to me. An open android device with free cellular
internet access? If it has a mic this could replace my phone...

